# Opening day Morgan county



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

My Buddies Nephew got this buck this morning in Morgan county


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good for him!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Nice Buck!!!!


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

nice rack on what appears to be a rather young deer. good genes perhaps. would be interested in age if you have him aged.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I totally agree, did look like a younger deer, will let you know if they get a age on it


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Cool looking buck!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow like the drops on the rack! Definitely different


----------

